

I Am Not Allowed to Post My Content on Reddit - bozho
http://techblog.bozho.net/i-am-not-allowed-to-post-on-reddit/

======
hashtag
There was at least one statement I disagreed with. It's a fallacy to argue
that just because there are no ads and the posts are meant to be informative
means it's not spam. Just because there is no direct monetization attached to
something does not mean there aren't other reasons why people try to draw
attention to their own posts/products/services/whatever. And most would
probably argue there is value in the thing they are pushing as well. At the
end of the day, your reasoning for why you think something is or isn't spam
doesn't change whether it is spam or not nor the notion that in most online
communities, constant self promotion (in some cases none are allowed at all
depending on the community) is in fact spam, regardless of whether you think
it provides value or not.

As a side note, the frequency of offenses does not dissolve whether spam is
spam. You can say it doesn't do harm as a whole but that shifts the argument
away from the fact that spam is an ongoing effort most people try to avoid
from happening at all.

~~~
bozho
my reasoning of whether something is spam or not does not change other
people's reasonong whether something is spam or not, but to claim something is
objectively spam is a bit too much. Apparently the notion of "spam" differs.

Twitter is constant self-promotion - you constantly share your thoughts and
views. And somehow that's fine and you get followers. Is tweeting spamming?
Besides, see the other comment with the chart attached.

~~~
hashtag
You're right that everyone defines spam differently and that you can't give
spam a singular objective definition across the board nor was that my
intention with what I wrote above. What I did try to say was that every
community has a policy of what they define as spam and it's not uncommon for
most to share the common view (at least communities I've been apart of) that
self promotion is and can be viewed as spam.

Using Twitter as a counter example doesn't fit here because as a company they
don't share that view but apparently the subreddit you reference in your
original post does

------
minimaxir
Fun fact: original content (that's clearly identified as such) gets twice as
many upvotes on Reddit in average than non-original content:
[http://i.imgur.com/3iudvZ8.png](http://i.imgur.com/3iudvZ8.png)

Methodology behind the chart:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/dataisbeautiful/comments/2rv76z/oc_r...](http://www.reddit.com/r/dataisbeautiful/comments/2rv76z/oc_reddit_submissions_receive_almost_double_the/cnjjmth)

The 10% rule is archaic, from a time where undisclosed self-promotion was
rampant. Now that it's hitting false positives, it needs to be revamped.

~~~
bozho
when in doubt, consult the data :) Thanks for sharing.

